# PC bootet nach CPU-Kühler austausch nicht



## Dickerchen (11. Januar 2005)

HI.
Ich habe ein sehr großes Problem.
Mein CPU-Lüfter hatte am Freitag angefangen immer lauter zu wereden bis er nur noch gerattert hat. Dann habe ich den PC auseinernader geschraubt um zu gucken warum der so rattert und was da rattert. Als ich gemerkt habe das es der CPU-Lü. ist habe ich ihn ausgebaut und den PC nicht mehr angeschlossen ABER mein Vater wusste nicht das ich den Lüfter rausgenommen habe und hat den PC angeschlossen(). Ich weis nicht wie lange. Er meinte das der PC ein TATÜTATÜ Piepston von sich gegeben hat. 
Nun habe ich den neuen Lüfter eingebaut und er hat immernoch dieses TATÜTATÜ gemacht. Dann habe ich gegoogelt bis ich was gefunden habe, da stand das ich die Graka rausmachen und den PC für 15sec laufen lassen und die Graka wieder einbauen(vorher PC aus). Seit dem macht der PC kein Ton. Wenn ich ihn einschalte gehen alle Lüfter an und der PC Läuft aber er Fährt nicht hoch. Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. Das Lämpchen das anzeigt ob der PC gerade arbeitet Leuchtet permanent.

Phoenix Bios

Ich weis nicht was ich tun soll!
BITTE HILFE!

mfg Dickerchen


----------



## gothic ghost (11. Januar 2005)

Hi,
wahrscheinlich sitzt die Graka nicht richtig im Steckplatz, nochmal raus und 
wieder r...? genau.  ;-)


----------



## Dickerchen (11. Januar 2005)

Das mit Graka war schonmal. Wenn die Graka nicht richtig drin sitzt macht es Fehlertöne.

Wie lange hält ein AthlonXP  2466MHz ohne Kühler aus.


----------



## TobGod (11. Januar 2005)

Wenn dein Motherboard einigermaßen gut ist, geht der PC sofort aus, wenn die CPU-Temp so drastisch bzw. zu sehr ansteigt. Die CPU sollte normalerweise nicht durchschossen sein. Kommst du denn noch ins BIOS ?


----------



## Dickerchen (11. Januar 2005)

Nein. Beim Einschalten bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz.


----------



## Paule (11. Januar 2005)

Ich würde es noch mit einem Bios-Reset versuchen.Müsste im Handbuch stehen, wie das  bei deinem Mainboard geht.Normalerweise die Bios-Batterie entfernen und nach ein paar Minuten wieder einsetzen, oder einen speziellen CMOS-Clear Jumper setzen, oder umstecken , dann booten und dann den Jumper wieder entfernen, bzw. in die normale Stellung setzen. Dann sollte der PC wieder normal booten und du kannst/musst die Bios-einstellungen einstellen.

MfG

Paule


----------



## SirToby (11. Januar 2005)

Bei einem aktuellen Board, startet der PC und piept kräftig vor sich hin, wenn der Lüfter ausgefallen, nicht angeschlossen oder falsch angeschlossen ist.
Normalerweise müsste Deine CPU noch in Ordnung sein.

Check mal bitte die Kabelverbindung vom Lüfter auf das Motherboard.


----------

